# Secure Password



## Revise (May 13, 2012)

I was talking to a friend today who works for a high street bank, we got talking about secure passwords and he told me an idea that is simple and I think might help t make some passwords a bit more secure. 

When you make a password always include the £ somewhat in the password. As this key is only readily available on the UK keyboards, hackers from outside the UK are less likely to use this key as is may not be as easily available on their keyboard. 

May work, may not work, But I thought I would share this little bit of info.


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

Nice one. I've now changed my password for Facts to ££££££££££££££££££££££££££ so only you bastards can hack me lol.


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

silly bugger.

cabby


----------



## deefordog (Dec 31, 2013)

cabby said:


> silly bugger.
> 
> cabby


Time's dragging tonight, I'm bored :crying:.


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

cabby said:


> silly bugger.
> 
> cabby


Totally agree, as he had shared his password we have now managed to empty his savings account, although 3 1/2p was not a great deal really...... That's not going to go far between me, Barry and the Mob is it.....? :frown2:

A lot of (foolish) people use the same password for multiple applications, so if you get one you find others......

AFAIK the £ sign is available on any computer by using the Insert symbol command.....

may not be quite so readily available, but where there is a will, there is a greedy relative, sorry, way....

Dave


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Came across this item today on the security of passwords and also wether your email address has been hacked. Interesting.

http://www.thisismoney.co.uk/money/...sing-three-random-words-check-s-strength.html

Davy


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

The trouble is you have to input your email addy to try it out, a good way of collecting them I think.


----------

